# Global G2 vs Tojiro DP 24cm



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

Hello

I have been using the global G2 at work for 2 years and don't have any complaints about it. I keep it very sharp and it does me no wrong.

I have been looking into getting a longer knife with a slightly wider blade as my knuckles are a hair from the cutting board with the global. I'm thinking about selling it to get a different knife. The Tojiro DP seems like a good fit at around $100 for the 24cm chef knife. Also, the length is far more appropriate for working in the kitchen.

Am I foolish for swapping out something that works for want of something that works better?

Are there other Japanese chef knives out there at around $100 for 24cm that are any good? I hear a lot of good things about the Tojiro DP being good knives. These will be used at work so I'm not looking to spend too much money. I'm always afraid someone will pick it up when I'm not around and drop my knife. You know the deal.....

thoughts?


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

After researching the cheftalk archives, I'm going to decide between the Fujiwara FKM and the Misono Moly. 

I'm leaning toward the Fujiwara just on appearances. The overall length is comparable, but I tend to like the handle and profile of the Fuji. 

Does one have a stiffer blade than the other?

I do have water stones to sharpen. 

Have I already made my decision?

Any recommendations/suggestions?

as a side note...I will be receiving a Masamoto VG 24cm gyutou on thursday and it weighs 30g heavier than the Fujiwara, 20 more than the Misono. Should this affect my decision?

I have officially been bitten by the Japanese knife bug....


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

Is the Misono Moly worth $30 more than the Fujiwara FKM? They're both pretty knives. 

Very hard decision!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't say much about the Misono vs the Fujiwara- never had the chance to compare 'em.  The Tojiro you were considering is a very nice knife, better than the Global.  But enough better to switch if you're happy with the one you have?  Hard to say.  Of course, if I was gonna get a Misono I'd get the Swedish steel but that's just me.  Plus, if you were ever going to get a Misono, do it now!  The price is set to increase by 60% at the end of the month.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

halmstad said:


> ....Am I foolish for swapping out something that works for want of something that works better?


Yes you are! By now you will have developed some sentimental attachment to your trusted Global. Keep it for now.

Meanwhile, I happen to have a lot of Fujiwara FKM's that I love and one 270 mm gyoto Misono moly that I keep for heavy duty jobs. The steels are more or less similar, the finish of the Misono is slightly better than the Fujiwaras, both however are the best finished knives I bought. Cutting experience? Any well sharpened knife cuts fine... for better edge retention, imo, consider VG10 steel. I love Hattori, both HD and FK.

Which one to pick? That's up to you. As Phaedrus already mentioned, there's going to be a dramatic increase on the Misono's price very soon!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Globals are Globals are Globals.  There's nothing really like them.  For one thing, they're one of the few knife lines made with neutral balance across the line -- although that doesn't mean much in 8" - 10" chef knives as the COG is almost always pretty close to the pinch point.  Global chef's knives are quite agile, the handles are sui generis, etc., etc.  However, the Global's blade is significantly thicker than any of the other knives you're considering, the knife doesn't get anywhere near as sharp, it dulls quicker, and it's something of a pain to sharpen in terms of time for results.

Masamoto VG sometimes have issues with the handle scales not fitting perfectly, sometimes not.  Otherwise the Masamoto VG and the MAC Pro are pretty much in a class by themselves as the go-to for a working pro.  I'd hold off buying anything else until you've had a chance to work with your new Masamoto.  Apropos of very little, the Masamoto VG retails for well over 50% more than the Fujiwara.  If I were going to buy a western-handled, Japanese made, mass-produced, stainless steel, chef's knife for myself, it would almost certainly be a VG -- because of the wonderful, Sabatier-like profile.  

Again, apropos of very little, the western-handled, Japanese made, mass-produced, stainless-steel, chef's knife I most often recommend is the MAC Pro for its superior stiffness, excellent handle, and great support.  When you described the high profile you wanted, my mind immediately went to the MAC.  But, just like the Masamoto, the MAC is significantly more expensive than either the Misono or the Fujiwara. 

Both the MAC and Masamoto use one of Takefu's excellent V Gold alloys.  I'm not sure which one, it may be VG-1, VG-2 or possibly VG-5.

The Misono is a slightly better made knife than the Fujiwara.  The majority of users I know find the Misono's handle better, and that it handles a bit better as well.  I agree, but think that if money is a big issue it's not $30 better.  Both knives are very much in the same class, which, by the way, is a big step below the Masamoto and MAC.  Coming off a Global, I think you'd be happy with either one. 

Misono prices will be going up after March 1, so that might be a consideration as well.

Hope this helps,

BDL


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info. I actually decided to buy both the Fujiwara and the Misono sweden steel with the dragon engraving. I believe it's a carbon steel knife. I was getting the Masamoto for home use, but that may become the work knife and either the Fuji or Misono for home. 

It sucks that there aren't any stores in my area selling Japanese knives so I could just go look at them in person. I guess I figure it is worth it to me to pay a return shipping fee in order to check them both out. Then again, I may just keep them both and sell the one I don't like to a friend.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Misono Sweden is indeed carbon, and is very reactive as those things go.  Even so, it's a great knife with fantastic edge taking and keeping characteristics, and I have no doubt you'll be very happy with it. 

You'll probably find that you prefer the Masamoto so much over the Fujiwara that you'll want it as your go-to.  If that means work, that means work.

BDL


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey, I admit- I'd pay extra just to get that dragon engraving!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif You won't regret the Misono- if don't like, you'll probably be able to get at least as much out of it as you paid since the price is going up. I really don't need one but I'm tempted to jump before the end of month increase. If nothing else it would be something nice to feed to my new J-nats.

BTW, apropos of nothing, you were right, BDL- I never should have bought my first natural!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif They're like Lays potato chips, you can't have just one!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

